# Πώς πεθαίνουν οι γιατροί...



## UsualSuspect (Mar 2, 2012)

http://zocalopublicsquare.org/thepublicsquare/2011/11/30/how-doctors-die/read/nexus/


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 2, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι ο γιατρός μηδενίζει. Για πολύ κόσμο, 15% πιθανότητα είναι πολύ καλύτερη από το τίποτα και πολλά απ' αυτά που αναφέρει δεν είναι καν τόσο τραγικά. Αισθάνομαι σαν να μιλάει για την ιατρική του 1900.


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν άλλοι γιατροί αλλά ένας γιατρός που ήξερα που έπαθε καρκίνο και αυτοδιαγνώστηκε έκανε τα εξής μέσα σε δυο-τρεις βδομάδες απο τη διάγνωση:
α. παντρεύτηκε την κοπέλλα του 
β. έκαναν ένα πρόχειρο αποχαιρετιστήριο/ γαμήλιο παρτυ
γ. έφυγαν για ΗΠΑ την επόμενη για θεραπεία
δ. επέστρεψαν αμφότεροι υγιέστατοι ύστερα από έξι μήνες
Παρόλο που εργαζόταν σε αντικαρκινικό νοσοκομείο ΔΕΝ θέλησε να νοσηλευτεί στην Αγγλία.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> δ. επέστρεψαν αμφότεροι υγιέστατοι ύστερα από έξι μήνες


Η κοπέλα του γιατί να μην ήταν υγιέστατη και χωρίς τη θεραπεία; Είναι κολλητικός ο καρκίνος;


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Η κοπέλα του γιατί να μην ήταν υγιέστατη και χωρίς τη θεραπεία; Είναι κολλητικός ο καρκίνος;



Γιατί αν έγραφα_ επέστρεψαν υγιέστατος _ δεν θα έβγαζε νόημα κι αν έλεγα _επέστρεψε υγιέστατος _ο Ζαζ θα ρώταγε "τη σύζυγο την άφησε στην Αμερική;"


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 3, 2012)

Πράγμα που δείχνει ότι η συντακτική και γραμματική περιεκτικότητα, που κάποιοι αρχαιολάτρες εκθειάζουν, δεν είναι θείο δώρο. Θα μπορούσες να πεις "επέστρεψαν, αφού βρήκε την υγιεία του" ή "αφού έγινε καλά". Όπως βλέπεις, οποιοσδήποτε άλλος συνδυασμός του "επέστρεψ- υγιέστατ-" είναι παρεξηγήσιμος.


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2012)

Παίζουμε τώρα, αλλά έτσι, για το παιχνίδι, αυτό δεν κάνει; ;)

δ. επέστρεψαν αμφότεροι, υγιέστατος αυτός, ύστερα από έξι μήνες 

Μπορεί ν' αρχίσουμε μετά να σκαλίζουμε και ν' αναρωτιόμαστε (Γιατί το έγραψε έτσι, αυτή δεν ήρθε υγιέστατη; Τι της έκαναν στις ΗΠες; ), όμως έτσι θα πάει μακριά η βαλίτσα, άσε που λύνεται κι αυτό με ένα _και_ εκεί που πρέπει. Να 'ναι καλά ο άνθρωπος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2012)

γ. έφυγαν για ΗΠΑ την επομένη για θεραπεία
δ. επέστρεψαν ύστερα από έξι μήνες, αυτός καλά κι εκείνη καλύτερα

Εσείς οι άνθρωποι της γλώσσας είστε ικανοί να καταστρέψετε* οποιοδήποτε νήμα συζήτησης.

* Μπορείτε να φάτε τα επόμενα οκτώ μηνύματα προτείνοντας καλύτερες λέξεις στη θέση τού «καταστρέψετε». Εναλλακτικά, μπορείτε να επιστρέψετε στις μακάβριες ιστορίες. Α ναι, συμφωνώ 100% με τον γιατρό που έγραψε το _How Doctors Die_.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 3, 2012)

Εκπληκτικό άρθρο. Κι εγώ συμφωνώ απόλυτα, φυσικά. Πρόσφατα είχα διαβάσει άλλο ένα ανάλογο, από άλλο γιατρό.

*Why MOST doctors like me would rather DIE than endure the pain of treatment we inflict on others for terminal diseases

*Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-treatment-advanced-cancer.html#ixzz1o4iiabfd


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 3, 2012)

Για μισό λεπτό. Εξαρτάται τι θεραπεία διαλέγεις πού. Η χημειοθεραπεία μπορεί να είναι ιδιαίτερα αποδοτική σε συγκεκριμένους τύπους καρκίνου. Ας πούμε:

_"For example when used to treat acute lymphocytic leukemia (ALL) in children, chemotherapy using different types of drugs has been shown to increase 10 year survival from less than 10% in the 1950s to about 60% in the 1980s"_

Lilleyman, JS. _Childhood leukemia, The facts_. OUP, Oxford, 1994.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 3, 2012)

Μα δεν είπαν τίποτα τέτοιο αυτοί οι γιατροί. Μίλησαν για "θεραπείες" που παρατείνουν τη ζωή κατά 4 ή 6 μήνες.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2012)

Όσο κι αν σου παρατείνουν τη ζωή, όταν αυτό που σου δίνουν δεν είναι ζωή, βράσε όρυζα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 3, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά δεν το κάνουν spell out. Διαβάζοντας το πρώτο κείμενο, είδα έναν μηδενισμό ως προς τις θεραπείες ασθενειών που θεωρούνται terminal. Δεν είδα να διευκρινίζεται ότι μιλάμε μόνο για την άσκοπη παράταση μηνών και να διαχωρίζονται οι περιπτώσεις. Όσο για την ποιότητα, είναι σχετική. Το 100% των ατόμων που έχω συζητήσει το θέμα, θα προτιμούσαν λέει να πεθάνουν παρά να μείνουν ανάπηροι. Αν έμεναν ανάπηροι βέβαια, θα το έβλεπαν αλλιώς το πράγμα...


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2012)

Επίσης ο κάθε ασθενής έχει τις δικές του προτεραιότητες. Θυμάμαι που είχε πει ένας από αυτούς που πριν πεθάνουν έγιναν γνωστοί για την αρρώστια τους ότι στο τελευταίο στάδιο, ενώ του είχαν κάνει ένα σωρό εγχειρήσεις, θεραπείες κλπ ο γιατρός του του είπε ότι οι επιλογές ήταν να μην κάνει τίποτα και να πεθάνει σε τρεις μήνες ή να κάνει κι άλλες χημειοθεραπείες και να πεθάνει σε έξι μ' οχτώ μήνες. Και εκείνος σκέφτηκε τα παιδιά του, που ήταν μικρά και που ίσως στο μέλλον να μην είχαν αναμνήσεις από αυτόν και προτίμησε τις θεραπείες.


----------

